# be careful with your replies to this..............



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Some Russian beavers just don't like their pictures taken............










A 60-year-old man bled to death following a beaver attack in Belarus. The man was on a fishing trip with friends when they saw the beaver early in the morning.

"One of them went up to be photographed with it, and the animal attacked him and bit him twice, cutting an artery in his thigh, before running away," Sergei Shtyk, the deputy head of the Brest region's wildlife inspectorate, told The Daily Telegraph.

The man's friends bandaged him and tried to get him assistance in a nearby village, but he died from blood loss before he could be helped.

Beaver attacks are very rare, but attacks can be serious since the animals have very big teeth and powerful jaws. Beaver attacks that result in deaths are extremely uncommon, however. Unusually aggressive beavers are often rabid. Experts advise not approaching any beavers in the wild.​​
careful.............


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats what happens when you stray from Made in the USA!! Our beavers are aggressive as well but the teeth are 10% shorter than their foreign counter parts. Generally bites ocurr when least expected but rarely are fatal. It is proven that american beavers are also sporting less fur though any beaver. A prime beaver is sought after by any aggressive beaver trappers. It is said that American beaver is sought out through out the world for for its diversity of colors and variety of fineness of subullness when brushed across the skin gently. In America early morning beavers tend to be less aggressive than their counter parts in the later hours of the day. I have heard of the term rabib but I preferr to a different term. Beavers in the wild might tend to be a little more dangerous but heck you only live once!!! Besides i think it might read a little different!!

Man dies from deep wound when beaver snapped jaws close cutting through a major vein!!

Sorry had to do this. Been breathing to many different types of wood dust!!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Man dies from deep wound when beaver snapped jaws close cutting through a major vein!!

That is one major Ouch :emm: :emm:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Not touching that one.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

ya sleeping, I doubt that......LOL I knew someone wouldn't be able to resist.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Makes me scared of angry beavers....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You SHOULD be afraid of angry beavers. They've been known to carry a frying pan.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i was waiting for someone to go "there" lol

you guys make me laugh, i love it

maybe the govt should try banning angry beavers

ya know,just to protect the children


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

this just gets better every day.....LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've had a few run ins through the years with angry beavers, and if you play your cards right they can actually be rather fun. Be safe though and check for frying pans first.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

And make sure you stay on top of them.

couldn't resist.


----------



## Traprdan (Jul 8, 2013)

ROTFLMAO so much too say


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

Save a tree! Eat a Beaver!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I guess I'll go ahead a bite this one. That Rusky wouldn't be the first guy killed by them beavers. Wonder what his name was......Yuri Bobbitov.......sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL...... Bobbitov !!!


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Beavers that are cornered and threatened are extremely dangerous; make sure you bring a big stick or some other kind of protection. We're still talking about the 4 legged flat tailed kinds, right?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

He wouldn't be the first guy bitten by the beaver! :smiley-dracula: Just say'n............


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

We had a Beaver attack in SE, Pa this year. First I ever heard of it, then I saw this post. Helped a buddy in IA when he caught a 60LBer. ...That was one big critter, but they usually seem pretty docile in a leg-hold or snare...if they didn't drown. I was always more cautious approaching a trapped red or raccoon.


----------

